# Mon clavier azerty réagit comme un qwerty.



## Jacques_Dupontel (23 Octobre 2008)

* [Résolu] Mon clavier azerty réagit comme un qwerty.*

Bonjour à tous, hier une coupure de courant a eu lieu et après redémarrage mon clavier azerty réagit comme un clavier qwerty. Ceci à l'occasion de la fenêtre de saisie des mots de passe utilisateurs.
J'ai créé un compte root, deux comptes administrateurs et deux comptes utilisateurs, un pour moi, un pour ma fille.

Je suis actuellement sur le compte de ma fille, car le mot de passe est très simple. J'ai déjà changé la saisie des caractères à l'intérieur de ce compte avec les "Préférences Système".


*Mais comment faire pour la saisie des mots de passe se fasse en azerty ?*


J'ai redemarré avec l'autre disque dur, j'en ai deux sur mon PowerMac et je répare  ( 14h07) les autorisations des fichiers du disque qui a le problème.

Je n'arrive pas à réparer le disque en cause, car il refuse de se démonter.

J'ai trouvé une réponse en explorant le site, il faudrait se loguer en root, ce qui permettrait de changer le mode de saisie des caractères de la fenêtre de login et aller comme d'hab dans les "Préférences Système" - "International" - "Menue saisie" et cocher la case Français.

Oui, mais pour se loguer en root, il faut taper les bons caractères, je ne trouve sur Internet que la correspondance azerty qwerty de Windows et pas celle du Mac.

*Est ce qu'il y aurait quelqu'un qui pourrait me donner cette correspondance ?*


Problème résolu en remettant une session utilisateur en qwerty (je l'avais facilement remise en azerty) et en tapant du texte jusqu'à l'obtention du bon résultat, puis en tapant ce résultat au login de root.


----------

